# HHO Furnace



## Genesis (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone built a hho furnace here? 
I'm not sure why the mining industry doesn't use the hho applications in thier operations. It's cheap to make, can be made on demand and the applications are versital for many things. I have some ideas for a furnace and use hho for running generators, pumps, hot water and heating in winter.
I'm interested in hho because it has the temps for PGM's. Our ore is running about 50-50 gold and platinum. It will also help treat the ore before processing because it will release the gold from the iron capsulation for a better recovery.
Inductive furnaces are very expensive to run and hho is very cheap and you can set it up for hho on demand. 
Would love to hear from someone that is using hho in thier operations.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 18, 2011)

For what it's worth, your chance of using water as a fuel as an economic dodge isn't good. The cost of breaking down the water isn't cheap, and the hazards of dealing with hydrogen are enormous. How would you safely contain the hydrogen? 

There are commercially made torches that use this system. They are VERY small in the scheme of things. Scaling up puts you at risk of a huge explosion *when* things go wrong (I meant when, for they will). 

Harold


----------



## Genesis (Oct 18, 2011)

The application for me would be a furnce or a roasting furnace for ore. 
The hho would not be stored. It would be a on demand application. 
I know all to well about hho implosion. My friend and I were experimenting and with a hho generator and he almost blew us out of the shop. The unit was placed by the wall which is steel and when it imploded it acually sucked a huge dent inward from the implosion. It should have never happened but he got complacent.
If anyone has any ideas for a furnace or a hho ore roasting conveyor I'd like to hear about it. Thanks


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Oct 18, 2011)

I use an HHO torch for small applications, and have been flirting with the idea ever since I got the little torch working. I think flirting is all I'm going to do with this though. I had one blowout with my small torch, and that really scared the heck out of me. Had this unit been any larger, the explosion could have been done some serious damage. A new flash arrestor solved the issue. Now it works like a charm. I use my little HHO torch to heat up the powders to a nice red temp, before further treatment. I like using it because its quiet and I don't have to worry about running out of any type of fuel when I'm working. Good planning would prevent that if I was using something else, but you get my point. When I look at the time I really spend behind the torch or using my propane furnace, it's a small amount. I don't have any experience with ores or how they're processed, so maybe HHO could save you some money. I'm sure it can be done safely. I'm curious about the power draw or such a large unit. It's a tough call. A 40gal tank of propane costs about $25. That's pretty cheap, and lasts me almost two weeks. Anyhow, curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 18, 2011)

This won't scale up well at all. Anytime fuel and oxygen are premixed you are tempting fate. A properly designed small torch seems safe enough, much like a fire cracker compared to a pipe bomb.

Many years ago a couple of locals filled a trash bag with oxygen and acetylene and drove it to a nearby park to detonate. Static set it off when they were removing it from the back of the pickup. As I recall one lost his arm and hearing, the other lost his sight and hearing.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll agree with qst42know that this could be really dangerous. I'm curious though, why won't it scale up well? If I'm way out in left field here, just let me know, but couldn't you use large 316SS plates, contained within a small holding vessel. That way as soon as the HHO is produced, it's headed out. Decrease the volume and increase the pressure, or in this case the rate at which it's headed up the tubing into the bubbler. You really wouldn't be housing all that much gas. Just producing more faster. Definitely less than a full garbage bag. I would make sure that there were a couple bubblers and other stop-gaps that would prevent one malfunction from leveling my garage. The thought of losing my arm or sight.... or my life trying to save some money on an device is enough warning for me to tread lightly.... or buy commercially 
With a large unit like this, I'm curious what the power draw would be. If it's just a matter of a few dollars more than a propane furnace, I would just roll with the propane. That's just me though. You don't have to worry about premixing the distilled water and electrolyte, or replacing the plates after X amount of hours, leaks, repairs, or whatever else might go wrong. I have one in my car, and I've never had a problem with it, until last Saturday. Now I have to find a place to get my car on a jackstand, take some stuff off, and putt the stuff back on. Then open the device, figure out what went wrong, repair it, blah blah.. Time is money. I just connect my my hose from the jetengine like burner to my propane tank. My buddy drops a match into the furnace as I turn it on. It catches in a second, and then I just crank it up. It's not as sexy as my HHO torch, but it's simple tough technology. I'll stop rambling.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally speaking I think I have enough to worry about with chemical fumes, acids,reactions and proper disposal of my wastes to want any more dangers and risks from my torch or furnace....


----------



## Genesis (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL,
I know all to well about the dangers. My friend nearly got us hurt when he blew up the hho generator the first time. It imploded and sucked the steel shop wall in about 6 inches. That was no firecracker for sure.
Just thought this would be a good topic because hho produces the temps needed for some complex ores. 
Was hoping someone here came up with a hho unit that works well and does have the safety features needed. That would be very interesting to me because we have a mine that is a mountain of carbon rich in pm's. That is why I'm looking into HHO. The ore is tough to crack and a hho application would increase our recovery. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 19, 2011)

It is the flame speed that will cause problems. Hydrogen burns very fast when mixed with oxygen. Fast enough to jump behind all but the smallest orifice.

In an acetylene torch, pressure in the mixing chamber keeps the velocity at the tip above the flame speed. If you begin having back fires check the gas supply if you have plenty, bump up the regulator pressure.

In a HHO torch with bubblers the more volume of gas you need to produce the larger the space has to be above the water to settle bubbles. That and the entire volume of the hose becomes the bomb. You don't have any pressure control on an HHO torch. When the pressure falls for whatever reason the tip velocity drops and you will blow it up.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 20, 2011)

That was the problem my friend had. He wasn't getting the flame he wanted and took off the flash arrestor thinking it was malfunctioning. Big mistake.

Here is a video of what I'm looking for but have to modify it for my purpose. The host in the videos is very dry but informative. Video #2 is what I am refering to. 
http://www.hybridtech-energy.com/videos.html

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 20, 2011)

Well I'm impressed. 

I have seen several home brew units and most look pretty half assed, none are close to this advanced level. I haven't seen a more sophisticated group of HHO units. 

Have you priced them?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 21, 2011)

They are expensive and don't remember the price qouted to me. But thier units put out a lot of liters per min. and on demand. Thier equipment looks great, the best I've seen thus far. Pretty interesting equipment they have and are expanding into other applications.


----------

